# Wanting to play Fantasy, but, dont like all the models



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

Just as it reads is what this thread is about. I want to play WHB but do not care for all of the models in the two factions I'm considering (High Elves and the Empire). My question is exactly this: is it 'legal' in organized play to use other GW models? Nothing extreme but say I like a Lord of the Rings model more, for example using the Black Gates version of Aragorn as an Empire general, can I do that?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye sure, go for it. just be sure to tell your opponent what everything is before the game starts


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> ye sure, go for it. just be sure to tell your opponent what everything is before the game starts


I would certainly do that as a courtesy. I just didn't want to go through the modeling effort only to find that it was pointless.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, however if i wanted to i could paint up a ringwraith and count it as a state trooper if i really wanted to


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the only real problem you'll encounter is the scale Lord of the rings is smaller so you might get a few raised eyebrows but it does depend on your gaming group as some can be really anal others fairly relaxed as to what models are used.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In a GW store, be warned for the staff to be bell ends. One of my locals doesn't allow the use of GW LotR miniatures in a none GW LotR game, simply because it messes with the IP rights of the Saul Zaentz company loaning the use of the visuals or some shite.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The official line is you can use LotR models to pay WHFB but you cannot have photographs taken of your army, nor advertised anywhere.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

If it does need to photographed you can always put tiny brown paper bags on the heads of all the LoTR models or model them with pixellated faces


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> In a GW store, be warned for the staff to be bell ends. One of my locals doesn't allow the use of GW LotR miniatures in a none GW LotR game, simply because it messes with the IP rights of the Saul Zaentz company loaning the use of the visuals or some shite.


Wow, that's extreme. Reminds me a bit of the white border and black border crap from card game debates at the LGS.



neilbatte said:


> the only real problem you'll encounter is the scale Lord of the rings is smaller so you might get a few raised eyebrows but it does depend on your gaming group as some can be really anal others fairly relaxed as to what models are used.


Well, as long as I like them and they fall in the realm of the spirit of the game then I do not see a big problem.



Aramoro said:


> The official line is you can use LotR models to pay WHFB but you cannot have photographs taken of your army, nor advertised anywhere.


I have no problem with that at all. 




Turnip86 said:


> If it does need to photographed you can always put tiny brown paper bags on the heads of all the LoTR models or model them with pixellated faces


Or I can do the Monty Python bit of 'Sir not appearing in the photo.' This just gives me a visual of like bad footage from a war zone at night. The photo is blipped in several places:
'What happened to the minis there and there and there?'
'Aliens, sir.'
'Aliens? Are you mental? What do they want with this?'
'Sent by GW, sir. They're protecting IP.'
'Dammit. Good thing Lord Vader is more concerned with the upcoming Fantasy Flight minis.'


----------

